# How do I change an icon in apk? (issimo)



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to change the icon for issimo so it matches my theme. How do I do this exactly? I go to res\drawable-hdpi\ and cant seem to see the right one.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Unzip the apk (apk manager is a popular choice), find the image file, replace it, re-compress the apk, sign it, install it.

If you've never used apk manager, there's a tutorial somewhere on xda I believe. It's pretty easy to use.


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Got apk manager installed. unzipped the apk. Now I cant figure out which icon to replace. I tried one in the hdpi file and then it wouldnt install on the phone


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Remember I said you have to recompress and sign it...


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I redid it and its signed, installed fine. Icon didnt change. I guess my problem is I dont know which png to change.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

The one that's the application icon. I don't get it. You know what the app icon looks like...


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

There are multiple png files in the hdpi folder that look like what I need to change. I have done this before on QQ launcher so I could run custom icons. This is kicking my tushy!!


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is there one with "app icon" or similar in the name? I think the manifest says which one it is as well.


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, go the icon to change....now its the wrong size


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gabiola1 said:


> Well, go the icon to change....now its the wrong size


Heh. At least that's an easy fix.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

The icon image is in the apk file res/drawable-hdpi, look for ic-launcher.png or any image that has the word launcher in it. Once you find the correct image you wish to change copy the old image title and remame the new image with the old image title you copied..... To make it easier for you guys just "name your new icon the same as the old one" then drop it in the drawable-hdpi file. But make sure if the old icon is 72x72 you new one has to be the same size or it won't show up when you flash it.... Hope this helps


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use theme sections for releases only.


----------



## jeward72 (Aug 7, 2011)

Gabiola1 said:


> I want to change the icon for issimo so it matches my theme. How do I do this exactly? I go to resdrawable-hdpi and cant seem to see the right one.


 are you looking for just a color change to issimo?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was looking to replace the icon with the twitter icon from Zorsha Youeye icons. I just want it to match my homescreen. I still can seem to get the size right. Kinda gave up, but might try again tonight


----------

